Ask HN: Why has Telegram been blocked in Russia, but WhatsApp hasn't? - fwdpropaganda
======
ariehkovler
If I had to guess:

* Telegram's large groups/channels make collaboration easier and more of a threat.

* WhatsApp users who _are_ are all identifiable to the Russian state via their phone numbers; Telegram allows users to interact anonymously.

* Telegram is more widely-used in Russia.

* Telegram is Russian, so could be more susceptible to political pressure from the Russian authorities.

------
anizan
List of countries which block Telegram but not WhatsApp

1.Russia

2.Egypt (signal is blocked too but why not whatsapp claims to use same
encryption layer)

3.Iran

------
fwdpropaganda
To be clear: I'm asking about what HN thinks is the real reason, not the
officially stated reason.

